
Snowdrop – The Game Engine Behind the Division - newman314
http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/19/5524924/the-division-video-snowdrop-game-engine
======
justinclift
Missing "(2014)" in the title. Snowdrop has been known about for ages, there
are demo's of it on Youtube... and it doesn't look all that good these days
(my opinion).

~~~
newman314
I was impressed. What do you think looks better in 2016?

